# Green Bean Endurance



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Got this in my inbox, thought I'd pass it along to anyone wanting to get into endurance riding.
"Green Bean Endurance is a competition group for aspiring or hobby endurance riders with 1000 or less combined recorded LD & endurance riding miles. We offer prize drawings to our competitive group and membership at large, educational support, and social networking. We believe there is more than just "one way" to learn about and enjoy endurance riding and that the priority is that you ride safe, and have fun while you do it."
Green Bean Endurance.org ©: About Us


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Just wanted to add! If you use Endomondo to track your trail ride miles, make sure to join the challenge: https://www.endomondo.com/challenges/26676276


----------

